# Ugh, disappointing results...



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 16, 2007)

Right now I'm shooting with a film SLR and trying to find the best way to get those images into digital, so I had the negatives scanned at a "pro" photo lab. This is an example of what they delivered...






:meh:


----------



## LaFoto (May 16, 2007)

Oh 
It has scratches (which would bug me if the lab did that to my negatives, though actually they do it all the time ), and the pic requires some PS work ... though the result is better than what I get out of my flatbed scanner when I put on the prints! (It used to be better, I fear those el-cheapo scanners wear themselves out pretty soon, though).


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 16, 2007)

Yep, I know some PP would help the image, I wanted to post it "as delivered".

I have to inspect the negatives to see if they were scratched... the prints I got from them were OK... but that was before the scanning. If they scratched them, I'll let them know, maybe they can fix something. For sure I will give them no more to scan.

I'll scan the print in my "der-billigo" () scanner to see which is better (worse?)


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

I scan my own for the net these days, but if I have a large job I have them scanned at the drugstore and am perfectly satisfied. I don't know if it has been just luck or what but I haven't had bad scans yet. But I am told it is mostly in the equipment.

If I need to crop one severly, then I scan it on my slightly higher resolution scanner. I would do them all but it is very time consuming.


----------

